
Amazing collection of Free PHP Frameworks and CMS - shahzadvu
http://guidesigner.net/collection-of-development/amazing-collection-of-free-php-frameworks-and-cms/
======
FluidDjango
Maybe not an "amazing" [this blogger seems to need to use that descriptor for
half his posts :( ] collection - but some new (to me) offerings, along with
established oldies.

What _is_ amazing is how many people continue developing independent
approaches to web-dev CMS.

